# New side bars



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I am experimenting with adding sidebars to some of the forum pages.
Do not be alarmed. If you see them causing any problems, please report on Forum problems.

Thanks,


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Added a widget to the sidebar to display a 'MUSICIAN OF THE DAY' box by allaboutjazz.com.


----------



## Scherzando (Mar 27, 2009)

I've enjoyed the sidebar articles, but they've lately disappeared.

Any particular reason for that?

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Scherzando said:


> I've enjoyed the sidebar articles, but they've lately disappeared.
> 
> Any particular reason for that?
> 
> ...


Dennis,
There were a lot of opposing opinions in another thread. My position in this is still open.
Thanks for your note,


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

I wouldn't mind the article links and a limited info but maybe it could go at the bottom of the page so that the forum threads do t get so skinny


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Sigmund451 said:


> I wouldn't mind the article links and a limited info but maybe it could go at the bottom of the page so that the forum threads do t get so skinny


Thanks for your opinion, Sigmund,


----------



## maddenma (Feb 7, 2010)

Not overwhelmed by them. Not particularly disturbing either. Kinda "meh, whatever". They're ignorable.


----------



## keyplyr (Mar 1, 2003)

One of the side bars (the one on the right-hand side featuring articles) pushed the entire forum underneath on my new Samsung SG5 phone. On my Android tablet it wasn't so bad, but it still pushed everything over so it looked distorted. No sidebars looks the best.


----------

